# Online reptile shop?



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys,

Not sure if this is the right catergory to put this topic in but it seemed the right one so my apologies if its not.

Im just after general awnsers regarding my question on:

"Do online reptile shops (selling reptile supplies) make a compftable living"

Taking in account if you market it properly etc. Ideally would like some awnsers from people who own or have owned a previous reptile online shop but all info is welcome 

Thank you,


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump :2thumb:


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

Can anyone shed a little light on this? Would be much appreciated


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

Its worth a try mate !!!!


----------

